# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 3...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thought I'd hijack the first page of this new one to do a list of diet club members updated. Let me know if you are a clomid diet buddy and I will add to this list below:

*CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB!*

Flowerpot
Kerry
B3ndy
Sarah
Clare
Witchie
Jennie A
Ladynat
Kezauk


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, definitely getting bored of crunchy nut cornflakes, and its only day2!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you having it for brekkie and lunch?  that would kill me!  I'd never be able to do it.

I switched from cornflakes last week to weetabix as i knew i was pouring too much into my bowl, at least this way its measure out!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what about special K or bran flakes Kerry - they're low in Gi?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, is it any kellogs you can have Kerry?

have a good healthy weekend, be good!!!  xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just to make you guys even more hungry when you log on to the diet thread I've posted a pic of the cake I made for my neice's first birthday last year! mmmm - cake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your a clever girl! And what patience you must have! I have a very short attention span so would only last five minutes!

I migth switch to Special K next week! Hey that should be my login name!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am liking the 'Special K' - 'Bran Flakes' doesn't quite have the same ring to it does it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not quite!      

Just eating a pear!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like a 'pair' of Cadbury's Caramel bars right now!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got a  craving for Dominoe's pizza! Did yesterday as well!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm Dominoes! when I was in the states we had a meal card system and you could use the points on it to buy dominoes pizzas - I came home looking like a big dominoes Margherita and ONion.....mmmmmmm bringing back some memories!!!!!!!   ......like Pizza Express too but nothing can beat a Dominoes!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh love pizza express too! Can't wait for my lovely italian tonight, and Mexican tomorrow! I'm going to be huge by next weigh in!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just got in from the pub, i had 2 huge glasses of vino but dh had full fat curry, i had WW chicken jalfrezi!!!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

flowerpot... you are so good    After 2 glasses of wine I'd have gone for a madras, pilau rice and naan   

Been good tonight... lost another 1lb last night so only 1lb more to go.  Don't think I'll eat next Thursday and will turn up in a strappy dress to weigh lighter   

OK, off to bed...

Karen x

PS Kerry.... Mexican... I love Mexican... I'm feeling hungry now!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Can you add me to the clomid diet buddy club.  Another 3lb off this week, not finding it too hard although as we have been prescribed a totally organic diet by Marilyn Glenville (Nutritional Therapist), I am missing coffee and chocolate - not allowed either not even a small amount.  

Have been trying lots of new recipes, am just about to go and make a chestnut back and steamed chicken in apple for latter when DH returns from watching his beloved blues - he's a Chelsea boy.  

Although I don't always have time to post I try to catch-up on all threads to see how you are all doing and gosh can you natter!!!  . Thank u FF, just off to update my membership to charter.

I am on CD12 so lots of     .

I am not working at the mo, taking a bit of a break from freelance PA stuff to concentrate on fitness   , as because my BMI was 2 points over the NHS IVF criteria we were refused treatment on this cycle (Feb)  and postponed until I can drop the weight, hence been prescribed Met and need to drop the weight by April 6th appointment, so lots of classes and a Personal Trainer booked for the next few weeks.  

Not long to go till w/end away - Clomid chicks on tour - Tee Hee!

     to all +      

Jennie
  x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi just want to say that if any of you are following the GI diet they suggest porridge, bran flakes or even frosties for breakfast , just in case you get bored of special k 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Jennie, I've put you on the list on the 2nd page  

I've not done too bad really despite a cold and feeling like [email protected]!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been terrible!

Friday...2 bowls of CNC, a banana and a pear. Italian tapas, lots & lots of White Wine and a glass of bubbly! Oops!

Satuday...Subway (Veggie delight only 3.5points!) Quavers and diet coke, CNC.  Mexican - mixed started and Veg Tostados, Cocktails, wine and 2 beers, oh and a tia maria coffee! OOopss!!!!

Yesterday was also a right off!! Back on Cornflakes today!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Phew.... glad it was not just me who was  

Friday...small roast chicken dinner and a glass of white wine (was too busy to eat!)

Saturday - brown toast with marmite, Popcorn chicken meal @ KFC....loads of white wine and a meat kebab   

Sunday - cheese on toast, loads of orange squash and a chicken pathia, pilau rice and keema naan bread   

How naughty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

mmmm you made me hungry  

we went out shopping yesterday and we even went in Boots so I could get a shapers sarnie!!  last night had Colmans chicken chasseur and a few low fat oven chips.  Sat for tea just had grilled chicken with low fat garlic butter potatoes (from asda - 1½ per 2 roughly) peas, sweetcorn, grilled toms and oh naughty, a couple of onion rings


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am sooo proud of you....well done.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning diet buddies!

just trying to fill out my tracker for y'day - had scampi and thick cut chips - I've put down 12 - d'you reckon that's generous enuf?

btw had a really nice waitrose (PB) tandori chicken and gobi aloo sag on Sat (with brown rice of course - still cant quite get used to what tastes like grit!  ) really tasty!! if you fancy a change from WW curries - AND - here's the good bit - ONLY three and a half points!! (sorry kerry - not so good if you're a veggie!)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

forgot to say flower - I tried the honey and mustard marinade on some tuna with a salad on Friday - it was yummy - and even dh liked it!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nice one B3ndy, glad you liked it!  were they oven chips?  I'd say thats about right

that waitrose thingy sounds nice.  i got a beany hotpot thing with potatoes on the top from them too (PB range) probably have tonight.

I've got a tin of M&S COU lentil and veg soup (2½) for lunch. so need to go home though and get in bed

havent done any exercise tho even tho I've been good with the food and I feel too rough to go now before weds weigh in


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw flower - just keep up your fluids intake and you'll be surprised how wel you've done come Wed (IF you feel better by then - if you don't - don't go hon)

get yerself home and to bed honey!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would say 12 points is ample hun. 

So bored with my diet - need some inspiration, want to try No Count but don't know what to make!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi hon - have you pm'd witchey poo? she said she's got loads of recipes - or go onto the WW site they may have some handy hints

I'm sat at home with a packet of jcb's in the cupboard - temptation tastic - I'm awful when I'm at home - it's pick, pick, pick -  wouldn't be so bad if I could do my 'Mrs Bleach' thing and do some cleaning but the house is in such a mess with the bathroom stuff I'd only get peed off when dh started into it again tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm hungry today! Had CNC's and banana for lunch. More fruit this pm. Hope I lose this week. Will ask Witchey for some recipes, as well as the ones we all put on ages ago.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how we doing?

me and dh felt rough yesterday so just had scrambled egg, WW beans and WW toast (dh has sausages and "proper" bread!).  

dont feel like I've lost but you never know!  

Kerry, have a look on the WW site, and if you can get a log in code from your leader the esource link when you log in has tons of ideas and recipes and there is a chat forum etc.  Witchie would be your best person regarding no count x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning hon - you feeling any better? I was quite good whilst at home yesterday - although did buy a lovely frys choc orange cream bar (only 4 points) as a treat in the afternoon!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yummy  did not know you could still get frys choc cream.... 

I was a bit naughty as I had a few glasses of vino, and made a chicken korma....blame it on the af i say.....had fruit for b'fast and have a salad sanger for lunch and pork chop with brown rice and veg tonight so back to it....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

our local paper shop sells all of the flavours mint, plain and orange ( but I can't touch the mint ones! )

what's a salad sanger btw


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry salad sandwich......how boring....lettuce, tomato and cucumber


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - very healthy though!! I may defrost a tortilla wrap and make a low fat chicken caesar salad wrap! - the wrap's only 2 pts and chicken 1and a half and for the dressing I don't know - (guess it depends how much I'm gonna use)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I find it harder to stick to a diet when I am in the house on my own during the day.....you back at work tomorrow?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I do too - I can get into a routine more when at work - and yeah - am back to the grindstone tomorrow - dreading it - fed up with getting up at 430am - was so nice when dh's alarm went off at 6am y'day and today knowing I could lie on in bed!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know hun I have posted on the other thread.....4.30am is stupid and if its getting you down that much you NEED to do something about it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I definitely want to eat more when I'm at home, much more disciplined in work!

B3ndy, not bad thanks. yesterday just felt so weak and achy.  think the cold is starting to come out now but at least i don't feel so tired.

Mmmmm those fry chocs will be lovely!

On sunday I really wanted something after my tea so I did a bowl of frozen raspeberries (defrosted) and plonked on the top a pot of rowntrees sugar free jelly pot.  

What you doing for valentines day girls?     Think I'm doing a meal, might have to have a few naughties that night but its the day before weigh in


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not sure what doing on Feb 14th - after 17 years dh never ceases to amaze me on Valentines Day - he's normally v.romantic - and then there was last year when he was working away from home on the night and didn't bother to send a card (went down well as you can imagine!)

double celebs for Sarah that night - with cupid and birthday arrow to fire!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - glad you are feeling better  

Its my birthday Valentines Day so DH taking me away this weekend to celebrate....have a romantic meal and night in a hotel   on the 14th I think we will just stay in with a takeaway and bottle of wine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooooh lovely Sarah!  sounds like bliss.  Hope you have a wonderful time xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're doing valentine dinner on 15th I think, after weigh in! How good am I!! NOT!!

After watching that Half ton Man thing I got to thinking about Witchey's comments about NO count and how its teaching her to eat properly. If I'm ever going to lose this weight and keep it off, I need to retrain myself really. Ther's not point going thru all this only to pile it back on again. I love doing points as I can pretty much eat what I want, but that doesn't mean I'm eating particularly healthily does it. Going to try and work out some menu's for No count and see how I go. I need to get rid of my sugar and carb cravings, which I will only do if I cut those foods out.

Look at me with a sensible head on!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

steady on Kerry!!!  

no seriously, you go girl, try it for a week you can only see


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

had my ww soup, ww bar and Met.  now colleague has just given me a cracker, edam cheese (sliver) and branston pickle Mmmmm I want more !!!!!  Just checked the jar of pickle and its got no fat so i bets its fine for WW


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry

about a year ago I read a book called 'only fat people skip breakfast' which basically cuts refined sugar out of your diet and it works whilst doing that I had no sugar cravings at all......I fell off the wagon on holiday in Florida although I do try to stick to it now....ie we don't eat sugar in our house DH has fructose (natural fruit sugar) in his tea and I use it for cooking.....we only eat brown rice, brown bread etc as white bread is a refined carbohydrate so turns to sugar....


The only naughty thing is alcohol but am trying to cut down....the book says OK in moderation  
sorry am going on a bit.....shall I find out who wrote the book for you cos it is good.


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join you ??

I am currently doing Weightwatchers (again ) but I am seriously struggling at the minute as we stopped smoking 3 weeks ago    The stopping smoking is absolutely fine, feel fab, but I am putting on weight   I am currently on Clomid and have been told that if I am not pg by May, it is IVF .  BUT.... they will not treat us if I am overweight and I have to lose about 2.5 stone to be at 'their' optimum weight to receive treatment.   Any others been told this ??  I think that it is utter   that they will treat us if we smoke but not if I am overweight  

So I lose 6 pounds in my first week (still smoking) and now in the last 3 weeks, I have put 3 back on.  I really am sticking to it (although I had an argument with the leader as she just assumes I am lying at that I have been stuffing my face  )
Come on girls, any advice.??  I have done this before so I know that I can do it but I am getting to the stage of thinking 'Start smoking again and lose the weight' and I really, really do not want to do that !

Help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you've got a point Kerry - I find it a lot easier to 'cheat' on points - as it's easy not to shove any naughties into the points 'black hole'!! I didn't need to do that on no count as was always full - BUT there's just too many carbs for my liking and wasn't shifting any weight....traditionally - when I was on slimming world too I lose more weight when upping my protein uptake and lowering my carbs (always did red days on slimming world)

Lady Nat

welcome - are you doing no count or points? and are you using a tracker?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

welcome Ladynat, I've added you to our list on page 2

I'm in a similar situation, I have to lose 3½ stone to get to the weight bracket for my height for IVF.  GULP!      

are you doing points or no count?


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi b3ndy



I am doing the points system as I tried the no count before I am didn't lose any weight tbh.  I think I have a problem of 'stopping in the comfort zone' whatever that is      I am just a greedy pig I think ??

I am using my tracker as much as I can   I do tend to slip a little bit at the weekend but as a general rule , yep 

flowerpot - what has your clinc said about this??  I am totally unsure if we can go on the waiting list while losing weight or if you have to be the right weight before you get on the list


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Ladynat

We're on the waiting list, was listed last month and have a letter dated to say we are on the WL as of 10.1.06.  When our name is called when we reach the top of the list (3 years, although "should" be earlier) then I will have to then be at the right weight.

apparently the weight thing isnt an issue for private IVF and we may look into that but are just giving my current treatment a go for now

What day is your weigh in day?


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Monday night - great after the weekend   

I am hoping that our WL will be the same then.  Think the WL is about 2 years at moment but I am terrified that we will get to the top and be told that we can't have the treatment as I am too fat  

I am trying so hard and I can do this as lost 2.5 stone when I got married and it wasn't that hard (although I was a gym bunny and I refuse to do that again as I was never at home )

We are going to get bikes for when the spring arrives so I can get a bit of exercise.

I have got to lose this weight as I don't want me DH to say to me in 5 years 'Well, we might have been able to have a baby, but my wife was too fat and couldn't lose weight '  I would be devestated and I have got to try my very hardest to do this 

Nat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You have the perfect attitude hun, I feel exactly the same.  I HAVE to lose it, simple as that, else its all down to me that we didnt give it a full and proper go.

It can only help us chatting on here and keeping each other going.

I've pinned a photo of me 10 years ago when I was about 4 stone lighter to my fridge so I see it every day x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy... I used to do SW as well and it was too many carbs, I only did green days. But I'm willing to try No count and think that because of Met that I won't be tempted to over-carb for fear of Met  !! Its worth a go. I just know now that I'm never going to be my ideal weight and maintain it if I 'm still eating the same "bad" foods. I want to be eating healthy, and maybe have a few nice things occassionally, but generally be good. If Witchey can do it and be rid of her carb and sugar cravings, then so can I!!  

Sarah..let me know that name of that book hun.  

LadyNat....  . Well done you for giving up smoking. As an ex (social) smoker myself, I know how hard it can be. But your doing so well hun. ANd your sticking to your diet as well which is great, I'm sure it will all even out. And think how fab you'll feel for not having smoked as well.  

Flower...Your so good! And that cracker etc sounds great! I'm off the CNC wagon, had WW toast for brekkie, JP and tuna salad for lunch. Need some sugar now but resisiting!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good for you Kerry.    try and get some of those no sugar lollys to suck on what B3ndy said from tesco, or the chupa chups ones, they have them in asda etc.  really do help when you need a sugar fix  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah will do. I want some of those muffins you were saying about from M&S as well. Were they count on us one's? Blueberry? Could just eat one now.....

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah they are, COU and its the big ones not the mini ones. really good for the points, well worth it.
I got some COU blueberry and vanilla cookies too, not really tasty but good to have a with a cuppa, 1½ each.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just ahd a kitkat (2 finger) and a cake bar...I'm such a failure!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning!

You're not a failure hun, its difficult and you are bound to have ups and downs.

I'm trying to think of something that can motivate you.  Have you tried sticking a picture of either you or someone out of a mag/catalogue that you would like to have the body of, or even a baby or something, like a motivation tool.  Or a countdown till your gynae appt with a target for each week? xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've been having a couple of days finding it hard to motivate - but I resisted a meal out on MOnday AND I cooked a Colman's chicken casserole last night - so feeling a little better about it all - I normally feel like this in run up to   arriving.....but trying to keep  


good luck tonight for weigh in Kerry and flower !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I tend to feel unmotivated when we run out of food at home! I'm shopping later so should feel better then. Need to make more of an effort I suppose to cook meals rather than take stuff out fo the freezer! Thanks for the motivation tips  , I will try the picture thing. Got Cons appt next monday!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just get loads of low fat stuff at shopping tonight including WW cake bars and low fat crisps etc so at least if you reach for something, its a lower fat version.  

for lunch today got WW toast and tin of WW spaghetti 

have you tried the colmans chicken chausser mix B3ndy, you just add mushrooms and onions to it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got the same for lunch! Spooky!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no way!!    
its nice the spaghetti isnt it, with little parsley bits in xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its nicer than normal spagetti I think! Will go fr all low fat tonight, and buy lots of fresh stuff to make meals ith too. Going to make some tomato based sauces and ratatouile to freeze, handy for pasta and stuff. Going to make cottage pie with quorn mince and freeze it too, I'll do some meat stuff for DH! Just trying to get organised!
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

DH is away in Okehampton tonight & tomorrow so I am gonna cook the healthy chilli with brown rice tonight and a curry tomorrow - are there any curry recipes anywhere on here?



Kerry / B3ndy we can do it we have flower as our leader now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha oh god! don't rely on me, i've probably put on!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

haven't tried the chasseur one flower - all they had was the casserole - so did that with onions,carrots and mushrooms - told dh i'd made it from scratch - he was dead impressed as I'm more Nigel Lawson than Nigella Lawson


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

your our leader,  !!!  

There was a curry recipe on the recipe thread. I'll bump it up again!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh don't be doing an anne diamond on CFC and get your stomach stapled    

 to the leader oh mighty one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's a cheater isn't she! I though Carole was her usual rude, obnoxious self though. And Mikyla really p&ssed me off last night, she's really gone down in my estimations.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what happened - I missed it - was it a ***** fest?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

mikayla (feck knows how you spell it) threw a   because she was not picked to replace AD as leader....I like that big fat american guy whos names I can't remember....he is doing really well considering he was over 30 stone  

Carole was horrid to AD who had her somach stapled and did not tell anyone about it before starting the show


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I like JEFF too, he's lovely. And good on him for sticking to it despite the others being nasty to him!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

she was slagging him last week coz he wasn't going to the gym in the early hours like her - but as he said - he'll do his weight loss the way he wants and butt out - she didn't like it

just had beans on toast with grilled half fat cheddar on top (mmmm) washed down with 4 jaffa cakes and a pot of low fat jelly - think am going to have to sack weigh in tomorrow.....been so   this week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel like that about tonight, might give it a miss!

Flower...what were those Ryvita thigs you had, the bar ones?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

would be so much easier if didn't have to think about food all the time - oh for a rich hubby who could pay for a personal chef and personal trainer and I could live the life of luxury........oh yes - as I land back down to earth with a bump!!

(talking of food - I think I finally have my photo gallery up and running - could someone have a look and see if they can get in for me please?)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this is your leader speaking:

YOU WILL GO TO WEIGH IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OR ELSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YES SIR   !!!

He he he

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope, can't see gallery!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my God flower - you scared me there for a moment!!      


(pooo - just when I thought I'd sorted it!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, I will be marching down to cheshire tonight and taking you myself


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've clicked on gallery and it says nothing to see


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll brave it then I suppose!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you can do it hun, you might have lost   and if you haven't maybe it will kick start you again xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

how about a quick bowl of prunes Kerry for a last minute 'purge' if you're worried!      (dunno what's going on with this blasted gallery thing - which i'd never started it as I'm determined to see it through now!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bleeding Hell   I have brown trousers now you   me !!!

OOOH JEFF thats his name .....I love him he is FAB

Get your Gallery sorted B3ndy.....am getting impatient now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck for weigh in tonight!!

(if you go, I'll go tomorrow Kerry!!     )

TTFN

S
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

TTFN

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Kerry!

My torture will be over in an hour as I'll be there on the scales 

Just ordered some linen trousers off boden (got £10 off and free p&p so rude not to!) in a smaller size! they wont fit me yet. how daring am I !!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its all incentive hun!  Good luck at  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck Kerry & Flower tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1lb off girls!  not great but better than nothing, its definitely not going to the gym thats done it, so I'm back there tonight!    I'm still on my target of 2 stone for Barbados  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

' Weigh ' to go Flower  ....I may yet still back out of going tonight - got on scales this am and they say i've put on 2lbs in 3 days   - a sure fire sign witchey's on her way!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww hunny, lets hope its gone up for another reason!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you're feeling more   than me hon!! convinced self already it's not a goer this month (my way of preparing self for worst - again!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

1/2lb on, which I was really pleased with, it should have been much worse! Thank heavens for Metformin!

Well done on your lb Flower

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats nothing is it, well done.  Its good you went and got it over and done with   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm glad I did go, if I'd stayed at home I would have had another bad week! But got lots of nice food in Tesco so starting again today.

What did you have with your bean salad?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done hon - and you were dreading it - short of starvation my scales reckon I've put on 2lbs this week (in spite of the lovely met  ) so dunno if I'm brave enuf to go tonight (I know I promised I would Kerry) but I'd be gutted if it was as high as 2.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure it won't be hun. Sorry if tmi but going for a no.2 can help! He he he  . It did for me anyway! 

I'm going to try and lose 4 lbs this week, although will be drinking on Saturday. Will try my hardest though.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the no.2 !!!  

B3ndy, do go, even if you have put on, so what?  Just look at Kerry though who thought she would have put much more on.  Kerry, it was last weekend you had a few meals out too? so you did really good.

When I had that beany thing Kerry it was for lunch and I just put some rocket and spinach type salad with it, cherry toms and then just piled the beans on top. it is really filling because of the beans.  have you got some?

ww beans on ww toast today and fish fingers and beans tonight!  I'll be farting like a trooper  

one of the girls has just got engaged and brought 3 extra special tesco cakes in and champers! OH NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need to be good at weekend because tuesday for valentines I'm making canelloni with salad and garlic bread, plus red wine and pink champers!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what a shame I don't 'do' prunes Kerry!!     

god you put me to shame Flower - I haven't got anything planned for next Tues - 'Delia Schemilia'!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're doing Valentines on Wednesday night after weigh in! How good am I!!

Flower how many points in bean salad?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, is it the M&S one?  3 i think for the whole thing xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes the M&S one. Will get some salad when I pop back to M&S. Bought some trousers and a top for the gym but due to the size of my (.)(.) the top is too small - its a 16!!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what are you normally?

yeah 3 points then hun.  you dont realise how filling it is by the size of the tub.  keep an eye out for the carrot, cranberry and couscous one, thats 4 points


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

16 would normally be fine! Think its meant to be tight-ish so you don't wobble, but I could hardy move!

Think I bought the couscous one as well. Sounds delish!

Hungry now... 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah! its like the sports bra's hold everything down hee hee!!

I'm normally 16-18 but bigger on bottom than top.  my problem is a large ****!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm usually a 16, but does depend where I shop. Got down to a small 14 before Mexico November 04, and bought lots of lovely things. Can't wait to get back into them!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know I can't wait for that again!  I got to size 14 for Australia and I remember trying on a bikini in topshop and it fitted, i could have cried!  I had never been able to fit in anything from topshop until then!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just having a nice glass of champagne  but have resisted the cakes!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck at weigh in B3ndy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That feeling is wonderful, when you try something and it fits. I always get these images of what I want something to look like then am so disappointed when it look horrid cos I'm so big!

Bought some salad at lunch and had it with bean salad and cucumber. Just having some pineapple, how good am I!!

Enjoy your champagne!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks flower - I wonder if I can start a trend and go to weigh in completely in the buff!!     (the scales are only showing a pound on now - so if I go to late weigh in at 7.30pm and   from now it might work!!)

(talking of buying things to get into - I've still got a dress in my wardrobe which I'm DETERMINED to fit into one day - I bought it on a whim and have kept it as my 'diet into' goal....thing is i've had it since 1996 now!!!  )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You are VERY good!!
did you like the beany thing?

Heres a nice one I got given.  Roast a sweet potatoe in the oven, half and scrape out the insides, mix with philedelphia light (you could have the chive one or another brand) and for meat eaters chopped grilled bacon (I'd miss this bit out), return to oven or under grill and warm through.  Mmmm sounds lovely!

Bought the WW mag at the meeting last night, lovely recipe for cinamon bananas of rye crackerbread  

 B3ndy!!  you can get down for tonight, wear a vest and very light bottoms!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh that sweet potato thing sounds nice - how many points is that? could you also cook the sweet potato that's been scraped out and mix it back in with the philadelphia light? would make a nice lunch....mmmmm!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats what you do, sorry didnt explain well      cut the insides out and mixed with the phili and the bacon if having and then put the lot back in the skins.

I'd have to check what a sweet pot is, is it 2 for a small one?  then the philli would depend on light or extra light plus how much you wanted.  definitely not much though for a lunch


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nah - think it's just me being   !! - my mouth is watering already!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we can be   together

it does sound nice, think i will buy some phili and make at the weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bought some last night as I want to try the pasta recipe off the Philly advery with pesto and cherry toms. MMmmmm...lovely!

Don't know whats for tea.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that looks lovely doesn't it, and really quick too!

i remember last time I did ww i did pasta, cold with tuna, mayo, chopped cucumber, onion, toms etc.  really nice for lunches.  need to pull my finger out!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I used to do that too, will do it again soon.

WW fruit pastels are FAB!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fruit pastiles?  are they different from the fruities?  Mmmmm  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No, same thing! Just me being  

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats normal with us clomid chicks!    

B3ndy, did you go?

I just couldnt be bothered last night so had 4 fishfingers and beans (6 points) and some melon!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lost another 1lb this week god knows how    B3ndy how did you get on hunny?

 to all my diet buddies and   special good morning to our leader


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was an angel yesterday! Did 55mins cardio, arm weights and 200 stomach crunches! And only had 17.5 points!! Woo Hoo  

B3ndy...how did you do hun??

Sarah...well done on your 1lb hun 
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well after all my    I............................?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thought I'd add some suspense..........


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

fecking tell us you wally   or I will tell on you to our leader


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do tell !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah well done you !!!  

Kerry, I'm impressed. you go girl !!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I STAYED THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

(What a jammy b***h eh? - I scoffed a pizza the night before weigh in too!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

FANTASTIC !!!!!!

Now are you glad your leader told you to go  

If you can't find those M&S blueberry muffins girls I went to asda last night and WW have got some, the same size for 2½ points. also got some WW country slices for 1 point each.  Just when I need that fix.  I also got their good for you individual choc puddings, not worked them out but the WW mag recommends them so can't be that bad, so will have that at the weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bouhgt Tesco H/E blueberry muffins they 2.5points as well, and yummy!

Having M&S pasta salad and salad today, can't wait! Meant to make avocado salsa but forgot, will do it at the weekend.

B3ndy...well done hun!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know you are a good leader Flower!! all that panicking for nowt

I like the Tesco Healthy Eating choc muffins - only bummer is they're a bit more than 2.5pts (4 in fact!) taste like the real thing tho

I got a nice something in for Sunday from waitrose - It's chicken in a yorkshire pudding - a chicken breast with veg and potato all in a yorkshire pud for just 3.5pts!! (yum yum)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that sounds yummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey thats good for 3.5points! Is it a giant Yorkshire pud, I thought they were about 4 points!

Are the choc muffins really 4 points? Wow, glad I bought the blueberry ones. All this talk is making me hungry!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmm - I've just opened a sugar free chuppa lolly thing - my second today - for my sugar fix!!

did anyone see that prog on Channel 5 last night with the woman with PCOS and how they put her on metformin to sort her insulin levels out - really felt for her


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow b3ndy that sounds fab, really good for a yorkie pud that. is it the PB range?

4 points isnt bad if you are desperate for choc and it tastes real. take your time and eat it very slowly 

I'm having a waitrose PB curry and rice tonight, nice and easy.  tomorrow fajitas and sunday sausage and mash.  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they're good those lollies aren't they!  are they 1 point?  think they are. I've got some in too.

missed it, I keep missing all the good health things.  did she lose weight?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the lollies are only half a point!! think I prefer the rowntrees ones with sherbert inside tho as more taste - and yes the yorkshire pud thing is from the PB range

the pcos woman lost just under TWO stone in 12 weeks - she had quite bad facial hair and spots - and they'd practically ALL cleared up


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nope once again I had an early night with  and a book   Dh back tonight so no more taking up the whole of our super king size bed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

top one B3ndy, ½ point is nothing

wow really, lets hope it works as good for us


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have terrible skin always have done....worse on clomid though wait till you see me in stratford    

I have just had a corn beef salad sandwich on brown bread  yummy am  cooking one of the curry healthy recipe tonight for me and DH


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello you lot

can i join you !! im kerrie 24 from kent married 2 john 6 years and hava 1 clomid baby adam whos just to ttc baby 2 7 months first cycle clomid i have lost nearly 3 stone in the last year 1st 4 of this sicne end of nov im a big girl so the more off the better keep praying for a bfP so i can stop dieting each af i think gee that could be another stone of heheh hard work
take care and look forwad to getting to know you all


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Kezauk - welcome - lots of useful diet and food tips on here

talking of which - the healthy eating curry - is that from the list on the main clomid page Sarah? Flower/Kerry - how do you work out the points for those recipes as a lot of them don't have any?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Kezauk, welcome.
Will add you to our members list on page 1 

they veg curry i posted B3ndy is 0 points.  the others should have the points do they?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah - I've just seen your veggie curry recipe at the bottom of the recipe list - and your offerings do have points but the others don't - I guess we can work it out as we go along tho


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kezauk..another Kerrie! Well done on your loss so far, thats fantastic. Are you following a specific diet?

Stop talking about sweets, I OD'd on WW Fruit things eysterday and can't face any today. Do fancy soem chocolate though BUT I WILL RESIST!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got packs of those fruities things at the bottom of my bag - haven't touched them since I ate my way thru and pack and a half one Saturday at work (coz bored) and BOY did I pay for it laters!

get some of those sugar free lollies Kerry - they do really do the trick for the 'sweet fix'


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

those fruities give me terrible wind!!!

BE GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REMEMBER "A MOMENT ON THE HIPS, IS A LIFETIME ON YOUR HIPS"

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do, have a nice weekend

xx


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah im doing slimming world at the moment, its funny but till i been reading your messages id didnt realise the clomid pills made u gain weight didnt notice it last time but this time its really working against me and i been eating really well xx

hope your all doing well
kerrie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning chicks,

Well Had a weekend of eating, drinking and not caring! Didn't go mad, but a few wine's and vodka's on Saturday (never let me near karaoke again!).

Back on WW today. Cranberry cous cous thing from M&S with a small JP for lunch.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

phew thank god it wasn't just me who was   at the weekend.....but like you Kerry I am back on the diet today.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

been quite good this weekend - tho not thru choice - just didn't feel much like eating - niece had that winter vomiting virus thing too, got to ours on Sat,chundered everywhere and then did the smelliest nappy I've ever smelt in my life (poor thing) I was retching!!  I admire any mum that can change a bottom like that!!

hope everyone's being good today - don't feel much like eating - but got to eat sommit to take these darn met with!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't a clue how I've done over the weekend, had to force a sarnie down me on friday night to take my Met, the curry in the oven went straight in the bin after talking to my friend.  Sat just picked at stuff really, couldnt stomach anything.  went to the gym yesterday and did 50 mins just to take my mind off stuff.  was going swimming tonight but I feel so miserable plus I've got cramps (due to ov in the next few days) xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - could not stop thinking about you yesterday    am hear whenever you need to    or whatever


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, I do appreciate it xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw flower just remember  - although you may not feel like eating right now it'll help the met and the better the met works the nearer you are to your bfp - so it may seem hard to do right now, but it'll pay off in the end hon



S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, thats just what dh said on friday night when I wouldnt eat my tea, its important to get the met down so I made a butty xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see - our dh's aren't just pretty faces!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Get this, my dh rang me this morning really cross to say that he'd gone to sit down on the lounge chair and his trousers had split!! Proper split from front to back! He's paranoid now that he's a got a big bum!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tell him to join the club


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I hope you told him it was coz he was so 'well endowed'    ....not that i know your dh personally! my dh is forever splitting his - and that's what I tell him (not that it's got anything to do with the great hulking rugby player thighs he has!!whenever he buys a suit for work he has to buy two pairs of trousers coz they never last as long as the jacket!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just glad it happened at home and not at the Hosp this afternoon!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry Ive not been around for a while, DH broke his toe a couple of weeks ago and has been off work and under my feet.  He is still off so wont really be around much until i have the place to myself again.

Had a bad week last week and gained 1.6lbs but miraculously lost 5.2lbs this week so am firmly back on track.  Treating myself to a chinese tonight to celebrate then on my best behavour for the rest of the week.

Hope you are all doing well with your diets and getting good results.  Hopefully next week will see me a stone down, only 0.4lbs to go so shouldnt be too hard! lol

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounding good witchey poo - i've been struggling to keep up the motivation the last few weeks - but wierdly have managed NOT to put anything on - so fingers crossed it stays that way and the pounds start falling off again soon!

good luck !!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

hi b3ndy

I agree, it can be hard to stay motivated especially if you have a lot to lose or have difficulty losing and really have to work hard for each pound.  Im quite lucky, on this new wws thing the weight just falls off me so it really agrees with me!

To help me stay motivated I keep telling myself that if I dont get this weight off I wont be allowed IVF.  Not only that but if I could afford to go private eventually my chances would be so slim if I dont get my weight down so I would be throwing my money away more than likely.

I confess the pressure is on and sometimes I feel like I just want to eat chocolate, forget the diet and hope for the best.  However, I know in my heart if I did that and remained childless I would have serious issued in the future.

I truly believe that everyone needs to find their own personal reason for sticking to the healthy way of eating to shift the pounds.  Ive been rejoining WWs for nearly 20 years now and have never got to goal.  Not only that but Ive never even achieved my own personal goal either.  This time I feel I need to act like the adult I am and take control.  It seems to be working for me so far. I keep thinking about how under nourished I was on my old way of eating and that Im preparing my body for a healthy environment for a pregnancy to occur.

I think no matter how much you have to lose its hard work.  Might help though if you could find the one reason that would make you stick to the plan.  For me its being able to have a baby plus being around long enough to see my baby grow up but everyone is different.  Whatever your reason is try and remind yourself every day why your doing it.  Give yourself a pat on the back each day you succeed and reward yourself along the way too with non food things like a bubble bath, a facial, a manicure, whatever. Some people even put money away for each pound they lose so at the end they can treat themselves to a new outfit or whatever.  Sounds like a good idea!

Hang in there, you can do it, and its all in a good cause 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had a bit of slip last night. We were a bit down after our appt sow e went to tea at our fave pub. I had pear & dolcelate tart and a glass of wine. Then some maltesers. Back on track today though, I would like to have lost 3lbs this week, but think its unlikely. Have to wait till tomorrow I guess.

Witchie...nice to have you back hun. Well done on your loss this week, its really working well for you.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

never say never Kerry - look at my awful week last week - and I managed to stay the same!!


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well, I had my weight in last night at Weightwatchers and seeing I have put 3 pounds on in the last 3 weeks since stopping smoking (a month now  ) , I lost 5 pounds last night     

Do not know how as i have been o.k., but was losing heart as I had put on and been so strict.  

So anyway, seem to be back on track and I am determined to be so, so good this week so I can lose again next week.

Keep thinking about those babies girls  

ladynat


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done LadyNat - what a 'weigh' to go!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Nat, thats fab. How's the not smoking going?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not promising anything this week what with b'day / valentines and the weekend away... 

be back on track next week thou.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done!! thats a fab weight loss  

I could go either way tomorrow, been so-so really but picked at stuff at weekend because i was upset, then tonight having champers and I'm making canelloni (but I'm gonna try and do mine with less cheese and with lower fat pasta sauce).


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my neighbour who is doing WW with me came round at weekend, she had made 2 soups and gave me a portion of each.  one was butternut squash and potato (only one spud) and the other was corgette with potato (same) - both 1 point each.  the BS one was lovely, got the C one today.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, have you seen the new Quorn satay skewers?  they have just come out and are really low fat, they recommended them in the WW mag xx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi girls

The no smoking is going really well    In fact, I haven't actually thought about a cigarette all day and I didn't yesterday either    

I feel sssoooooo good as well     Loads of energy and my chest feels fab  

It was just the weight I was worried about.  I obviously need to lose this weight(and keep it off ) to have IVF but as soon as I stopped smoking it hit me like a train and I started putting it on and I was so good and stuck to my points.....  So I went last night and got on the scales and said 'come on then, lets see how much I have put on this week' and she just clapped and said 'You've lost 5, I'm so pleased ) I think she realised that she had been a bit harsh on me the week before as she had basically told me that I had been stuffing my face and I hadn't at all. So I wanted to      her good style   Tbh though she actually really upset me and was telling me that I had got to cut my points (I already have 3 a day less) and I must exercise everyday (go for a walk - what in the pitch black on my own in the country  )

So to say I did a little      when I had lost weight would be an understatement  

Hope you are all going well today girls 

ladynat xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats fab Nat.

flower...not seen them no. Must go to Asda or Morrison's and have a look. Need some inspiration again. Just had a kit kat...and a lemon slice! I'm so pants, I can't do anything right.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they're in waitrose now hun and they are normally quite behind with stuff so do have a look.
You should bring loads of WW chocs and muffins etc into work with you so if you need to munch its not as bad as the naughty stuff?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah thats a good idea. I need to stock up really. Might try and go at the weekend.

I'm just [email protected] really!
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you're not crap
meant to ask you did they mention anything about weight at the hossie yesterday? x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She said I need to keep trying to lose it, didn't make a big thing about it though, but I nknow it'll be an issue when we get to St Mary's so will have to keep trying.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good hun, at least they didnt go on about it  

you will probably be like me, when you get your info through and its their in black and white, it does spur you on xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Good morning girls, just wondering how you are all doing today.  Hows the diets going?  Im feeling on top of the world this week after my 5 lbs weight loss this week.  I did have a chinese on Monday and a few creme eggs to celebrate and normally I dont do that but it felt good and seems to have banished my cravings again.

Was supposed to be going to the gym regularly by now but have had laryngitis, a bad cough and now a cold all in the space of 5 days so feeling a bit rubbish.  Desperately want to get started but know that I may as well wait until I feel better before starting in case i make things worse.

I dont know if you girls usually post your menus here but thought I would just ask what everyone is having today.  I dont usually know in advance what Im having as I tend to have a Ready Steady Cook moment before each meal and just see what happens! haha  However today Im more organised so here goes:

B - 2 weetabix with sk milk
L - Baked spud with tuna & sweetcorn, maybe a tin of soup too depending how hungry I am
D - Home made spag bol & vanilla mullerlight
S (snacks) - Clementines, grapes & banana if needed

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie you are doing so well hun, keep up the good work!

Well, its weigh in tonight but last night was worried as i was making canelloni, we had champers and choc pudding. only managed a glass of champers and my canelloni then threw the lot up, does that mean I won't put weight on  

good idea to see what people are having, gives you ideas,

break)Just about managed to get cornflakes and S.milk down me
lunch) salad and prawns with low fat mayo, low fat jelly pot, apple
tea) haven't a clue yet for tea!  see how stressd I am after speaking to my car insurance    prob a WW meal or tuna steak


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

oh no Flower, sorry to hear you were sick last night, hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Good luck with tonights weigh in, will be thinking about you!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I know the WW   are going to tell me off, but I'm not going to weigh in tonight. I know, I know, I should go and face up to it, but due to my bad news I really can't face going. I want to give it a relly good go this week so that I cna catch up next week. And had Domino's last night, a glass of wine and a creme egg! Not good the night before weigh in!

I promise to do it properly this week. Today's menu consists of:

B. 3 Shredded Wheat & Semi Skim, Decaf with Semi Skim
L. Tesco H/L pasta pot - 2.5points
S. Strawbs, Pineapple, Raspberries & Melon
T. Don't know yet, Maybe stuffed mushrooms or Quorn Spag Bol.

Witchie...is quorn free on No Count?

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Kerry - Quorn is free on No Count but only the mince, pieces and fillets.  You cant have sausages etc as its classed as processed food so its not allowed.

Hope that helps.

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your leader will allow you to miss tonight Kerry, under the circumstances!  But I want a big effort from you missy this week    

only kidding chick, take it easy and don't stress, you're going through a tough time.  sounds like a very good menu today hun xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - oh great leader - here comes my grovelling bit now.....

I may not be able to make my weigh in tomorrow ....we have our appt at the new clinic which is an hours drive away from home and depending on how long we're in there and the traffic when we get out (which can be a bit of a mare in Colchester) I may not get back in time

(just so you've been warned in advance!  )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

honest gov!!    

( I was v.good last night and only scoffed two of the Belgian truffles that came with the flowers dh got me for Valentines! - his folks went and picked them up from my work!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Now, I could argue that you could find another class to go to!  But I won't because I wouldnt!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

there is that option yes!! 

have you ever thought of signing up and doing it for a living?!!! you'd be very good!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

maybe when I've got rid of some of this flab on my ass!


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Lost 3lb this week girls, just doing alot more exercise, health permitting and eating healthier.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good stuff carole-anne!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Carole-Anne!
keep up the good work xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Carole Ann, thats great.

Thank you   for the pass out of going tonight! I will try and go to the gym.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've just eaten FIVE jaffa cakes - thank God I'm going back to work tomorrow! otherwise I'll end up popping!! - am going to go for walk laters when my pops gets round.....haven't been outside (apart from popping to waitrose quickly last night) since Sun night!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh jaffa cakes...Mmmmmmm

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wish me luck! not confident xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh pooh - sorry flower

good luck for tonight!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

another 1½ off !!! wooo-hooo

only 2½ till my first stone xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun, thats fab. I didn't go  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fantastic news flower!! you'll be sashaying down the aisle in a slinky little number by they time of the wedding you're going to!! 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I wish!

xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi girls well done for the weight losses.

I've been bad, I weighed myself this morning and no weight loss this week, so I went out and got a white chocolate mocha with cream from Starbucks at lunch, which has about 2 days worth of calaries in it...lol

Oh well here's to next week...

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Clare, don't worry about what has been, just forget that now.  onwards and upwards for this week!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been good so far today, feeling naughty though and have cravings today. Going to be as good as possible though. Seeing my friend later who's just lost her mum so might have to have a glass of vino.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done flower   when does B3ndy weigh?  Kerry you are   sorry not been around much am gonna weigh in tomorrow morning so will let u know hw I get on


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls I weighed today and I stayed the same.....which I am oK about as it was b'day and have been quite


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Sarah, thats good given all your celebrations


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a  . Been a bit naughty but am back on track, I promise!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I just hope i'm ok tomorrow,going to a nice hotel with dh for day/evening.  having a pub lunch in the afternoon and meal in the evening!
I've decided to more or less stop drinking though, I just dont think it works with Met.  I've got loads of healthy fruit drinks in, Vie, Innocent smoothies, pomegranate juice etc.

Actually Kerry/B3ndy, I was thinking of missing my lunch and tea met tomorrow, I don't want to feel ill, with stomach ache/met bum etc whilst in a lovely hotel.  do you think it would be ok to?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun I do it when I know I'm away/going out. It won't do you any harm. Just start again on Sunday.

Sarah...thats good hun considering your celebrations etc.


xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

should I just have the morning one do you think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its up to you hun. I sometimes miss the whole day just to be on the safe side, bit others I've taken it and been fine.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sweetie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thank god I am not on met it sounds a nightmare    you ladies are sooooo good and B3ndy does not drink at all cos on Met


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure what it is sarah, whether its the fact I don't crave it the same (I normally HAVE to have a glass at weekend, Met reduces appetite) or the fact that my head spins you know when its horrible feeling after only 2 glasses.  it helps that dh is on a healthkick with me and isnt bothered either.  will have it when it something special or if we go to the pub, like tomorrow but not bothering at home etc x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

IO don't crave it as much either, but am enjoying the odd glass here and there. And it doesn't seem to affect me too badly with Met. I've had awful hangovers, but been ok at the time I've drunk it.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya (at last!!)

I just can't risk having another awful hangover from hell like the one I had last time when drank while on met

flower - on a Thurs coz I try to   before weigh in (which incidentally I didn't go to last night after my trauma afternoon!) I don't take my lunchtime met ....things are a little disturbed on the Friday when I go back to 3 again - but it's nothing too bad - so I reckon you'll be ok to just take the am one on that day!! 

better to be safe than sorry! (unless you get to go to luxury hotels EVERY weekend?  )

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no such luck!! we're only going tomorrow because dh thought i needed to chill a bit, you know with all the upset last week with my friend telling me she was pregnant etc.  

I didnt take any Met the day of my AF last month as I was so rough and seemed to be ok the next day so think I'll having the morning one and then leave it until Sunday morning.  thanks xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

GOOD PLAN!!


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

help i lost the plot on my eating !!
after finding out my sister is having a baby 
i have just eaten rusbish and still thinking what can i have !!! aaahhh

i have lots nearly 3 stone and just cant give up help hehehe story of my life need 2 get back on it and exersise 2 to bump weight loss

anyone live near bromley kent and want a buddy to exersie? feel free 2 email or msn me anyone who feels like chatting
[email protected]


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, we all have off periods (excuse the pun!) I'm hopeless at the moment, my motivation keeps disappearing completely. BUt I'm determined to get back on track. Is ther a gym near by or a pool, swimming is great.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well the hair has gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I quite like it 

Cant wait for dh to see it he will go nuts  and dd wont recognise me either.

How are we all

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

any evidence for us to see


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerrie don't worry hun, we all have days like that, enjoy it and then get back on track


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning diet buddies 

Well it went to pot saturday and sunday, wasnt hungry but the things I did eat were a tuna and mayo sarnie which was huge, chips, a biscuit, loads of booze, including pints of cider   and last night when got in from pub 2 thick slices of bread toasted with marg on !!  Took my Met sat morning and again last night so missed 4 tablets.

Back on it today else I've had it at weigh in xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry hun, I've had one of those weekend too! Back on it today, although I have just had 2 slices of white toast with marg and lemon jelly! Oops! But cous cous salad for lunch and gym tonight, going to work really hard. Feel like I've lost though, or could just be playing tricks on me!! 

Glad you had a nice weekend.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I feel like I've lost too hun.  dh said my legs looked thinner in my jeans when he was eyeing me up at the bar


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats probably because of all the  , its toned your legs!! He he he!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had a lovely meal in Alderley Edge yesterday, unexpected trip out for tea with my sis and her boyf. Its was lurrrrrvely!!!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

had a drive around prestbury and alderly yesterday hun!  but it was morning, we left the hotel about 10.30 so it was around that time. looks like there are lots of little bistro type places, and spotted est est est. we were back near home for just before 12 so went to our local and was arriving just as they were opening up!!!  pi$$heads!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he he he.....you naughty things you 
I had an OK weekend had my neice's and nephews round Saturday night and cooked sausage, beans and mash but did not eat much as I was too busy fussing after them.

Cooked roast pork yesterday but hardly ate any as felt 'anxious' and heart was racing....god I hate that....had that the first time on clomid too. 

back to proper 'diet' today


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't feel   about not   at the weekend peeps - you can let your hair down every now and then, and still lose!! 

The met was playing me up at the weekend for some reason - lots of tummy cramps and feeling sick - I even missed out on the pick and mix at the flicks coz I was in such agony!! 

dilemma this week tho - dh wants to take me out for b'day meal on Wed - weigh in is on Thurs -if I miss weigh in this week that'll be two weeks in a row - and then we're going skiing on Sun so will miss the week after too - which will be 3 weeks - do I put off meal??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know hun. Could you go after weigh in on Thursday instead if you want to be good? Or if you've been good, then will the meal make a huge difference to weigh on Thursday? 

Flower...We went to Est Est Est! Its lovely now they've done it up, and they have a link to my gym so I can get 20% off the food bill! Made us eat more though!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thing is I think he wants to go Wed for my b'day to 'cheer me up' (bless him) and I feel bad if I say no

...........Est Est Est............mmmm I LOVED it there....went to one in Wimslow High ST few times when studied up there.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy hun, if I were you I'd go out Weds, enjoy yourself but still weigh in on Thurs and just expect to put on.  is your bday weds then?

Kerry, oooh I know where you go now!  its lovely round there, nice to see something different.

I've just had a WW sarnie from our shop and they do mini ww muffins ½ point each.  salmon and veg tonight.  was gonna go swimming but gonna burn my calories getting jiggy!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fair point Flower - suppose I shouldn't be too disheartened then if I'm expecting to put on....I was trying to see if could put off til weekend and then celebrate with my twinnie - but he can't come down (which made me get all   again - don't know what's wrong with me!) so I guess I'll just go out Wed and have a nice meal out - but not go too mad and won't be drinking either.

btw - those ww mini muffins are YUMMY!! I got some of the choc chip ones on Sat - they are v small  but tasty!!...also got the WW pork and mustard medalion meal aswell....got it tonight....mmmmm!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would go out Weds hun, nothing to lose really. I'm going back to weigh in on Weds, but know I'll have put on. But going to give it a really good go. Might do a Witchie and try No count, try and cut out all the extra's.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

worth trying No Count Kerry...isn't there a saying - 'a change is as good as a rest' or am I doing a 'Dot Cotton' and getting it all muddled up....i'm getting a bit bored too - it might be a good idea - tho worried about it in terms of stuff like eating pasta (with the met)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You don't have to eat pasta tho hun. Or if you do have less pasta and more veggies/meat.  I'm a carb freak and I know I have to cut down. The thing is, its like Witchie said, if you cut something out you'll crave it less. I know thats true for me cos when I give up chococlate for lent (done it every year since school!) I don't crave it. Might try giving up bread this year too. Rice is fine with Met, so maybe try and stick to risotto and veg freid rice (healthy fried rice of course! I think your right, a change might good.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, have you tried the new Quorn satay sticks?  they are quite yummy actually, had them on sunday.  think they are 1 point per stick xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well, the maltesers called to me last night from the side board cupboard! But I had been to the gym which kinda cancels them out!!   But being extra good today and tomorrow to try and lose at least a pound when I go to weigh in tomorrow! Hoping Met has done its jobs and I've not put lots on! I do feel like I've lost, the jacket I've got on today feels looser across the chest anyway!

M&S Pasta & Sweetcorn salad for lunch, with extra salad. Had Rice Crispies for breakie and was going to have 2 slices of WW bread but it was mouldy, I guess gods way of telling me not to eat it!  

Flower..haven't tried them hun. Where cna I get them from?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the mouldy bread!!

I got mine from waitrose but I've definitely seen them in asda.  they are in the chilled ready made bit where the quorn fillets/sausages are etc.  They have a peanut satay sauce you poor over and have cold or warm in the microwave x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls I haven't left you......had a pork chops with brown rice and sweetcorn for dinner last night (not very nice but filling) having haddock tonight with sweet potato mash and veg.....feel bloated thou must be the clomid do you think?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

probably Sarah, I get really bloated.  how long do you bake your sweet potatoes for?  I baked for the first time (normally roast) and think I over did them they went really small and soft


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know Flower usually just pop em in the oven and check on them....its not as long as a normal potato though   might do baked tonight and will time em and let you know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would bake them for about 30 mins I think, your right they don't take as long as normal ones.

I will go chck ut Asda at the weekend I think and stock up. I need to get back into the swing of it!!

Plus, booking a hol for June, and if we're not PG by then I want a teeny tiny bikini!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

flower - I had baked sweet pot last night - I normally chop them up into meaty chunks season them and dribble a bit of olive oil over then bung in microwave for 4 mins and oven for 25mins - yummy

word to the wise on the WW pork medallions in mustard sauce - not much there for three points and it's 6 for the whole pack - not sure I'd bother again

Kerry -- maltesters mmmmmm - tho I've always been a minstrels fan myself!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't get me started on chocolate again! I'm a chocoholic!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, on weds get some WW choc bars xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

or in M&S they have these little bars of choc with 100cals in I buy those and find that having one (and eating really slowly) helps my cravings.....the milk choc ones are lush and DH gets the dark choc and mint ones  THEY ARE VERY SMALL THOU


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I always say 'the bigger the better' Sarah !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a scrummy lunch, salad of spinach, beetroot, toms, little low fat mayo and chucked in a spoonful of cous cous leftovers and then half a packet of hot smoked salmon flakes, yummy!  really full xxx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Having a very, very bad day     Went to WW last night and put on 3.5 pounds    Haven't got a clue as I haven't been that bad.  I went to the docs last week though as I have been up and down due to the stopping smoking and he has told me to give it a couple of months and if things haven't sorted themselves out, to go back and he has a few things to help i.e. the fat tablets 

And the witch got me this morning    9 months on Clomid and nothing.  I am ov'ing, but nothing    I am so depressed and I don't think the stress of stopping smoking, dieting and ttc are helping at all 

I just want to curl up and not wake up at the minute  

I think we have to face that we are never gonna be parents  

Ladynat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you mustnt give up hun, its a lot to deal with AF and putting on weight. I promise you that in a couple of days you will be feeling positive again.  what fat tablets are they? metformin?    xxxx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi flowerpot

The fat tablets that your GP prescribes ( Xenical) or something that sounds like that anyway ??  I haven't got PCOS and as far as the hospital is concerned, our infertility is unexplained     

I don't know if I can carry on with this    If it wasn't for my DH wanting to be a Dad so much, I think I would have packed it all in  

I am ov'ing (my Dec level was 103), but I just can't get PG.  I have even told my DH to find someone who can make him a Dad   Why is it so hard for some of us?  Everyone else seems to just drop thier knickers  (Maybe not true, but it feels like that  )

I don't think I will feel postive ever again.  This is it, I have done.  

Just have to find someone else for my DH.....

Ladynat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sweetie, don't say that, its so hard and i'm sure we have all been there, please come and chat on the clomid girls chat pinned at the top of the page, as a lot of the girls wont be reading this diet thread   I'm sure we can try and help xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just think as well that you might have put on at weigh in because your AF was due, you can hold several lbs of water when AF is due xxx

Girls, I've just ate 3 terrys all gold chocs, work is horrendous today, everyone is fed up, so weve opened up a box that one of the girls got off a patient.  I'm definitely gonna have put on tomorrow!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower you naughty thing  
LadyNat - pop over to the main thread and chat with us all hunny we are all there for you....post on the something to scream and shout about thread too that helps.   I am sure your DH loves you for who you are and doesn't want anyone else.....


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks girls but although my Dh says exactly that he loves me and if we can't have kids although it will break his heart, so be it, I couldn't bear it in 10 years time when he wonders why the hell he stopped with me when he could have found someone else to make his dreams come true      I feel so helpless and have no one apart from you girls that understand    

My mum just says 'relax, it will happen' Choice words from someone who got pg within a month   And his Mum just says 'Well, I lost 3 before I had you 3'.  Helpful I don't think as I can't even get pg   

Fat, infertile, and depressed - yeah, great catch I was 

Ladynat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

come over to chat hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48635.410.html

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nat - sorry you're feeling like this - but we've probably all had days like this - I admit I've had thoughts in the past about letting my dh 'down' by not getting preggers, but remember when they chose to spend the rest of their lives with you it was with YOU as a person - not children in tow....and if they come along it's a big bonus...but don't let this drive a wedge between you and dh - hang on in there!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladynat....I know it seems the worst thing in the world at the moment and I am sure we will all have little bundles one day   BUT I am gonna tell you about my friend who is now 50 and childless.
She and DH TTC for about 10 years, she is overweight has PCOS and they conceived once and she had an ectopic pregnancy.  They gave up TTC to save their marriage and they are a strong loving couple with 2 cats and have about 4 holidays a year    she is 100% happy with her life as it is now as she realises everything happens for a reason.

I am not saying I feel like this but I know that DH although he would love a family loves me more than TTC for 15 years and being  .

I hope it all works out for you....by the way my friend is on the fat tablets and they are working really well....basically if you eat 'fat' you get the sh*ts...she also takes metformin too.

Sorry for going on hope I have not upset you further


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just eating pineapple, strawberries, raspberries and kiwi...how good am I!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooh Saint Kerry !  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've just had a wholemeal pitta with some philly light (GARLIC AND HERB - pooh - smelly breath) and 3 ww mini muffins (only 1 and a half for them - yum yum!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Trust me I'm no saint! The Maltesers will be coming out again later! Better to get rid of them ASAP!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

poooooooh  

sounds yummy!

I just couldnt think this morning what to take out the freezer for tea, so might do something really simple like egg, chips (own made with fry light) and beans!  wanna settle down for the footie!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

who's on? aren't you a Man U fan flower? in which case my pops will probably be glued to tv tonight - he's a mad REDS fan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm a BIG Man U fan hun, dh is a mad city fan!!!

No tonight its Real Madrid v Arsenal, should be a cracking match!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - you are as footie mad as my dad then - he'd watch football 24hrs a day if my mum let him!!   - enjoy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same as my DH! Hmm..chips and egg sounds yummy, might have that too!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

in the end couldnt be bothered so just had beans on toast!!

according to my scales at home I've put about a lb on and thats before I've eaten today so not confident for tonight at all.  Just having weetabix this morning and tin of WW soup for lunch and thats it!!    dh says he fancies quiche tonight so will do that as a naughty tea after weigh in!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry Flower, my scales are never right compared to WW. I'm sure you'll be fine, and if you have gained a pound you'll get it back off in no time.

I was bad, bad, bad....maltesers called me, and a creme egg! Sorry! Still going to weigh in though! Do you stay for your meeting?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, didnt stay last week as it was when I'd crashed my car in the morning and was all of a dither!  normally do stay though, not bad for me tho as my class is 4.45pm so not there too late x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats the problem with mine, meeting is at 8  but its so full she doesn't start the meeting till 8.45ish, so if I stay I won't be home before 9.30! Not sure I want to eat tea that late!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah that is very late isnt it, you'd be eating right before bed. does she not do any earlier one, even on another day?

I was that flapped last week because of the crash I realised when I got home from being weighed that I hadnt paid!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - they'll be charging you triple tonight flower!!

I'll be thinking of you both while scoffing my face at ASK!! Just had one of the choc chip cookies I brought into work this am for work colleagues to scoff


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i rung her house and left a message apologising ha ha!!

You're excused from your diet today, if you can't scoff on your bday when can ya!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's what I thought!!  ....i can work it all off skiing next week!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and by having lots of


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck for weigh in Kerry  
I'm not confident at all, I know I've put on, even though clothes feel looser, today I seem to have swelled up and feel really bloated 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lost 3lbs! Bloody miracle if you ask me! Must be the Meformin! Well chuffed!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done kerry   I am not feeling very confident this week have not been really naughty but just feel bloated all the time. Did Flower weigh last night too?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wow that's fab Kerry!!

how did Flower get on?

i had pasta for my meal out last night - so not holding out to even stay the same when go tonight but I didn't have desert and had no   (though I did manage to lose most of it with met  !!   - I couldn't resist it was scrummy!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning

Kerry well done!!! woooo-hooo

Another 1½ OFF for me!! a miracle !! ha ha xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done leader ....  you haven't had your stomach stapled have you  
some bubbles for you both


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wooooooo Flower - just a pound away from your first stone now!!! brill!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep! determined to get that off for next week.  no plans to eat out over the weekend and not buying anything naughty that way I can't eat it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've only got the funeral tomorrow and maybe drinks on Sat night to worry about. Going to be good at the gym too. Want to get 3.5lbs off to make my stone this week!

B3ndy...you going to weigh in?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I think so Kerry - I'd be happy if it was just a pound on this week - as I had starters and a main course last night - and that was after had some milky bar to celebrate my birthday!   - though I have been quite good for rest of time


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll be fine B3ndy, you have been good other than last night.  our leader said last night that most people have a weight loss if are very good 4 out of 7 days!  

I havent been to the gym for 2 weeks nearly.  i'm so scared during this 2ww to do anything normally i'm not bothered, think its just that i want to do the best for our chances you know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats fair enough. I'm doing weights and sit ups till I start the 2ww then it'll just be walking and cycling for me! Maybe swimming. I want to get back to that feeling when you "need" to exercise. I used to get withdrawal feelings when I missed a few days!

WW Soup and toast for lunhc, followed by a WW Chocolate mini-roll!
Quorn Shepherds pie for tea. MMmmm..


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah hun, think i might just do the swimming, i think it just IVF girls that shouldnt go swimming isnt it, something about infection

i got stuck in traffic this morning so polished off half my lunch, a Vie shot, ww choc bar and a banana.  
so I've got left salad with beetroot and 2 boiled eggs, low fat mayo!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I just had egg salad sandwich on brown for lunch   yummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love egg sandwiches, B3ndy's worst nightmare I believe! He he he! 

How many points are Vie shots?

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1½ hun, i've got strawberry, carrot and apple, yummy!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Devils food


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thinking i'm paying the price for my egg at lunchtime, Met has kicked in!  very windy ha ha!!
actually this month i've had terrible wind and toilet visits and cramps too


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God - you should have seen me after my pasta last night!!   (still it tasted good while I was eating it!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

got pasta for tea on saturday night


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Holy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had tortellini last night after weigh in, paid for it later!  

Feeling a bit sick so just had a banana. Will it help?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah banana good for sickness or ginger tea if you have any (the one with lemon)

got really bad cramps/wind now, been to the loo twice   just like it was yesterday when it was hurting driving home


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate that. I get it after eating some fruit's as well, even before I was on Met. Its so uncomfortable isn't it.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it really is, sat here trying to act normal on the phone when i just wanna curl up! going in 10 mins anyway x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope it gets better hun.  Have a nice weekend won't you, lots of  , and  coming your way!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls (kerry know you're not here today sweetie, thinking of u)

B3ndy - promised to let you know about the pomegranate juice, I got some with blueberry and its lovely!  like cranberry juice but not as dry if that makes sense    Definitely worth trying if you fancy a change and its full of folic acid and other good properties.  Waitrose do one in a carton (long life).

Got in last night and spent an hour on the loo   stomach windy and crampy.  Calmed down again.  I reckon it might be through missing 2 tabs on sat and 2 again on Sun with being away so its shocked my system again?  had an asda good for you tuna pasta last night, was dreading the aftermath  but was ok thankfully!

Today had 3 WW bread toasted and for lunch WW thai chicken soup (pouch).  Waitrose PB chicken tikka curry tonight


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hope you don't kick me out ladies but I have put 1lb on....don't know how haven't been that   maybe its left over from b'day celebrations cos I never put on that week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how could we kick you out sweetie?  

don't dispair, all that bonking you are about to do will get that off!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's   for you and me both then SArah!! I put on a pound a half this week! hey hum - not going to   self up about it coz I enjoyed my birthday blowout!!  

just have to keep the energy levels up on the slopes next week!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not to worry B3ndy, at least you expected it after your birthday and if you cant induldge on your bday, when can you!!!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That's exactly what dh said last night when I got home!! it's only once a year!

might try some of that pomegranate juice tho - am hoping there'll be lots of non carb stuff in france too next week - last time we went all we did was eat bread, cheese, pasta and potatos!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh heck! gorgeous food but not good for Met, are you gonna take your Met?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies
Well, I was ok until yesterday, started off well then we went to the pub to watch the City Match, I had 2 half lagers and went on lime and soda (driving), then we decided to take the car home and watch the United Match, oh dear, several lagers later, a veggie burger in a bun (horrible and greasy), potato wedges and salad and then 2 pieces of white bread toasted for supper 

So, today!  weetabix x 2,  prawn salad for lunch, veggie sausage and veg for tea!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Phew....not to worry Flower I went to cadbury world yesterday   back to the diet today so we will be OK.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had a mixed weekend really. Had buffet at the funeral, didn't have a lot but also had lots fo wine. Then friday night we carried on drinking, needed to feel better, and had some chinese (not much though!)

Saturday was pretty good, but went to the cinema and had popcorn (shared with friend).

Yesterday I couldn't stop eating. Then made pasta with homemade cheese sauce for tea, yummy! Can't be that bad though. Been ok so far today, too busy to think about food! But craving sweet somehting now! Not sure whats for tea, but migt go to the gym tonight.

Sarah...how was Cadbury World? Lots fo freebies??!  

Flower...don't wory hun, ahve to ahve a day off sometimes!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You've not done too bad Kerry under the circumstances hun.  wonder what B3ndy is scoffing!  

I'm contemplating swimming tonight, don't wanna do much exercise during this 2ww but I thought gentle swimming would be ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not confident at all for tomorrow! I had the munchies last night and granted I did munch on lower fat stuff like pretzels and a small bap with WW cheese etc but went over my points.  oops  

got a M&S COU cherry tomato risotto for lunch and chicken and veg for tea


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

last time i had risotto the Met did not take kindly to it   
I await what will happen this time!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, you going tonight?  
I'm not confident, but maybe the vomiting last night will have helped


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I ma going tonight hun, not eaten properly since sunday too distraught with whats happening. I'm sure you'll do fine.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do whatevers best hun, it doesnt matter


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lost 3lbs, half a pound shy of a stone now!

How did you do Flower?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done Kerry hun, how are you feeling today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry !

2½ off!!  I GOT MY FIRST STONE !!!!!!  WOOOOO-HOOOOOOO

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow well done thats fab hun.  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

When USS rang me this morning just after I'd eaten my weetabix she said right you can't eat after 10 am 
so I had half my lunch (cheese on ww bread) and a packet of rivita minis and a Vie juice!  Got half a butty left for when I get back.  trouble is I took my morning Met but not my lunchtime one, will take it after my butty later and then take my evening one before bed, hope that doesnt cause any problems!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I lost 2 lb!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah!!!  we've had all done well this week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Jenny!  We will do everything to help you hun xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jenny, Your in the right place hun! Take it a step at a time. I have 4 stone to lose and am setting myself half stone targets. I'm sure you'll do it.

Good luck

Well done Sarah  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats a good tip Kerry. I set a target of 2 stone for hols on 7th May and I'm half way there, with 9 weeks to go


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It seems less daunting then doesn't it. I would liek to be down to my pre-mexico weight (11st 12lb) by the end of April. We have a wedding and I'd like to wear something nice. Then hope to get to 10st for my hols in June. It would be the first holiday I've felt happy with my figure since I was 16!  This is unless we get PG in the meantime, then I won't give a monkey's!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah! lets hope we all get huge and fat soon!  

I've got my meals for the weekend planned.  WW curry tonight, Saturday got a stirfry thingy with prawns and chicken and Sunday beany hotpot.  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God your organised! I'm at my sisters for tea tonight, will try and be healthy! Out tomorrow night for drinks. Then at my sisters on Sunday fro tea with my parents as well. I will try and be good. Going to go to the gym tomorrow afternoon and Sunday I think.

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not been very good this weekend, but if witch is on her way, I don't care! As long as I lose 1/2lb this week to get my stone I don't care!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me neither hun, AF arriving with me was the final straw!  We ended up eating out in the pub on friday night but i only had a salad, but it was chicken ceasar which is not good, plus a big cob of bread!!  Also drank quite a lot.  oops!

This weekend will be a no-goer too with being off work and eating out. ah well 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Flower hun you deserve a treat hun you have done sooo well (and you Kerry  ) I had chicken korma last night from the takeway that is about 2 days points on WW


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had Domino's on Friday with my sis! It was yum though!

Got WW Cheese tortelini for lunch. So hungry, not a good sign!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

had feta salad with lemon juice/pepper dressing which was nice!

Was gonna go back to the gym tonight, was all raring to go but this AF making me light headed and sore think I'll just go home


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well you will have noticed I havent been around much for weeks.  The reason for this is a) hubby has been off work with broken toe so been under my feet for ages! and b) Ive singlehandedly kept the creme egg factory in business over the same time  

Last Wednesday I was finally over my cold/cough thingy to be able to go to the gym so went wednesday and thursday.  bought in all my organic food and started a healthy diet on Wednesday too.  oh, and I joined Fitbug too which is fab,

Anyway, I can bravely show my face today as over the last 3 weeks I had gained 5.5 lbs and Im pleased to say after a 5 day week last week I weighed in today and lost 5 lbs! woohoo!  Im only a half pound up on where I was before I was naughty.

However, saying that, Im off to Wales tomorrow for 3 days for a mini break so will be hard to keep on track.  We are staying in a lovely castle and Im sure the food there will not be No Count friendly but I will do my best.

Am seriously loving the gym though, never saw myself as a gym type but i really enjoy it!  Gotta get my finger out and get this weight off quick as I can.

Anyway, hope you are all doing well with your respective diets and that the evil scales have been kind to you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Witchie for losing it so quickly! Enjoy your mini break.

I ate for England yesterday, going to try and be good today!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

phwellow my clomid chickadees!!

according to my scales at home I've only put on one pound while on hols!!!!!!!!!!!  ...despite eating France out of all of it's potato and shreddie supplies!!

glad to be back girls!!

good to see you've been keeping up the good work!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Weigh in tonight 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dreading it. Been awful this week. And I bet I'm carrying witch water as well.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too Kerry I generally feel fat and bloated this week sort of pre-af fat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry kerry, now that AF got you, its only to be expected hun, you might be surprised though.  

Ive been a bit mixed, went a bit mental weekend but been good weekdays so could go either way. clothes dont feel any smaller this week.  Next week is definitely a put on weight week after our weekend in the pub and restaurants!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well I WAS planning on being good last night - had tuna steaks out ready to grill with a salad for dinner - Dh got in the door around 7.30pm.....we both took one look at them and turned our noses up!!   
so instead dh had lamp chops and salad, I had fish fingers, jacket spud and farty beans!! haven't yet got my prescription for the new BIGGER SIZE   met tabs - tooooo scared!!

Good luck tonight Kerry and flower!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he he he @ you and DH Yummmmy lamb chops sound much nicer  I am cooking roast chicken tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that dinner isnt too bad B3ndy, you could have gone much worse!  I was supposed to be making something but got in from in laws really late so i ended up having quorn satay stick thingies in a few oven chips and an orange ice lolly!  oops.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

are oven chips bad then? i had a few the night before with ....yup....you guessed it....fish fingers!!     - can't get enuf of them at the mo!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got the low fat ones hun, the PB ones from waitrose.  WW even do some!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Love fish fingers! MMmmmm...esp with mushy peas!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - I had mccains - the only brand for sale at our late night store on Sunday when the fancy took me!! oh well - done now!!

kerry - fish finger sandwiches!! yum yum!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

McCains aren't too bad, 100g is 2 points I think.

I've caved in....not going to M&S, having fish finger butties instead. Sorry for being naughty, just need cheering up!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm gonna buy a quiche or tartlet on the way home to have tonight after weigh in!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I would love a glass of wine too but have been good so far on the 2ww


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey ladies just got back from egypt and only put on 1lb while out there which is a miracle with what i ate every day.  Hope you all doing well with the weigh loss.

I'm trying to be good tonight now, we are having chicken with a spanish sauce, cous cous and some vegs baked in the oven, not sure how to do the vegs was just going to stick then in there with a little oil and hope for the best...lol...

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Clare
Well done hun, thats really good seen as you have been on your hols. 

Thats usually best way of doing the veggies hun, you could even use fry light spray which is really low in cal/fat to roast them xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel sick. Polished off two two finger kits kats as well. Thinking I can be forgiven today?  

xx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well, I haven't been around for a few weeks as I have had a lot on my mind recently and still coming to terms that in 2 months time we are gonna be on the IVF waiting list     And I have loads of weight to lose  

Some of you might remember that I am ging to WW but stopped smoking 7 weeks ago and have been really struggling to lose or even maintain my weight.  I have continued to put on small amounts of weight but I am hoping that I am now through the worst of it and hopefully get back to normal.

Went to weigh in on Monday and had put 1/2 pound on in two weeks, so I was o.k. with it.  So basically I have only lost about 4 pounds in 8 weeks which is so, so rubbish and getting me down tbh  

Also the normal leader has suddenly left and we have a new lady that is horrible    We remembered her form another class years ago and I think she is really rude and ignorant !

I was trying to tell her on Monday a little bit of my history (smoking etc) and she just said to me 'It can be done you know, you are not working hard enough at it ' in a really rude way    I told her that my doctor didn't exactly agree with that and advised me just to continue eating a healthily as possible and he will look at it in a couple of months and probably give me the fat tablets if need be !  Then she just called the next number leaving me klooking like a guppy fish     So now in a dilema - do I find another class ??  

Hope all you ladies are o.k. and eating well and I have gone 7 and a half weeks without a cig     (well, it is national no smoking day today girls  

Natalie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natalie, firstly, WELL DONE!! for the no smoking, thats really good!

Secondly, try and find another class.  I had one when i did WW a couple of years back and she was a dragon, i hated class, never stayed and hardly lost any weight.  The one I have now is fab, really down to earth, "normal" if you know what I mean.  The one I went to previously was near work at lunchtime I now go to one near home so thats another option xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, you are forgiven!

Think I'll do the same tonight.  this AF has really washed me out, I'm still on now (clomid must have been cutting my AFs shorter), feel quite spaced out like I need sugar!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I've just had two jaffa cake bars - but I don't feel sick - just satisfied!! 

flower - what cd are you on now then? 5?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well CD4 proper but actually came on Sat so that would be 5 but it was only light so I classed Sunday as CD1 if that makes sense


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

is it getting any lighter at all? my clomid free month in Nov did lengthen af a little but only by a day or so...think it was 5/6 days in total (tho that's not including spotting beforehand which still had)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I think today is my last day hun, which yeah would be one extra day, thought I'd finished, took off my ST and then went to the loo earlier and its still here on wiping grrrrr.  TMI ....  It went browny which is usually the end for me, but has come back bright again!  no wonder I feel weak


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - sounds like you need some iron replacment - perhaps you need to get down the pub and sup some guiness?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah!  did that on Saturday, had  4 halfs!  another reason why I just cant have lost any weight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I could just do with a cold glass of Rose! Might have one tonight after I've been shamed on the  !!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for tonight peeps - am offski now for some shut eye!!



S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry  

someone has just handed me a white belgian truffle - rude to say no!  Mmmm just what i needed!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We've got nothing. DBB hasn't shopped for 2 weeks so no goodies at all!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope you did well Kerry x

I put ½ lb on, but then she realised she'd done me out of ½ lb last week so I've effectively stayed the same, 15lbs weight loss
xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I didn't do the spanish chicken last night, I went to my brothers on my way home from work, unfotunately when I got home (30 mins drive away) I realised that I had left my door keys at his, so I had to sit in the car and wait for another 30 mins before my partner got home, at that point the chicken would have taken and hour to do so I thought sod it and got fish and chips, yes bad I know but I'll have the chicken tonight...lol...

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Clare how many times have we all been there!  

I'm going to be good today, tomorrow and Saturday. Then sunday were out in town for a night in a hotel so that = drinks and meal, will try and dance in the theatre to wear it off    Then off work Mon + Tues, eating out, pics etc   oops!  Will just stick to shorts with low cal tonic etc in the pub and avoid crisps.  Sunday were eating at Wagamamas so gonna have some sort of noodle dish, its my favourite restaurant oh no!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I told you I shouldn't have gone....I put 3.5lbs on! I'm just hoping that its all witch water and will come off easily! I know I've been bad this week, but not 3.5lbs bad!!

Being good from today, an   infact!!

Well done Flower, thats fab.

Clare...I've done that lots too!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh dear Kerry wait until I weigh tomorrow   reckon I will have put loads on!  Having a real FAT week  
Flower - well done hun - that is why you are our leader


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry dont worry, put it down to AF.  That weight gain is in the past now, start afresh and you WILL do it!!  
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good words of advise from our leader there!! 

Kerry - 3 and a half pounds in a week would take some going hon if it was down to food, specially with being on met - it's got to be the old  

Well done on staying same Flower - I've not shifted my extra pound from hols yet so that'll be another pound on ....my 7.5 pounds loss is slowly whittling away


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna go to M&S today and get some nice salad pots. Need to get back on the healthy route.

B3ndy...I'm sure you'll do fine hun. Your allowed to enjoy yourself on holiday!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

should really go and get my new met prescription - maybe that will give me the real boost I need (that and being   when it comes to our stockpile of jaffa cake bars at home!!   )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right, today had:

3 slices WW toast with scraping of Reduced fat PB 3.5 points

M&S COU sandwich 4 points
COU Choc Mousse 1.5 points
Rasp & Cran Smoothie 2 points

Boughts lots of M&S salad pots, most o which are 3 points. Bulk up with salad leaves etc and got myself lunch for a few days. Oh darn it, I forgot I'm off on Monday/Tuesday! Oh well, have them for tea I s'pose.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry!

you off mon and tues too then?

yeah have them for tea with a jacket spud or something


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm off then too girls (for working weekend - booooo )

those are the 'killer' diet days for me - better get dh to hide the jaffa cake bars

Just had some shreddies for lunch - am SOOOOO hungry - and I don't normally eat on weigh in day was considering not going - but I might not be able to go for 3/4 weeks after this week so I'd better make the effort


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, using up my holidays. Can't wait for a lie in with DH  

B3ndy....good luck at weigh in hun.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ta chuck

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

put on 1lb  
B3ndy how did you get on hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats not bad hun. It'll be off before you know it.

B3ndy..how did you do hun?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just posted on chat...I fell asleep and had a marathon THREE HOUR nap and missed BOTH my classes!!! oops!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WW   will be after you missy!   

Well, I feel sick. Woke up feeling sick, managed a bowl of corn flakes but forgot Met and probably best as I feel sick without it! Having JP and rice salad for lunch, but can't face it at the moment. Not like me!!

Bought some WW Choc Whip bars on Weds, like MIlky Way but not as nice! OK for a craving of sugar though, and only 1.5points

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1st day of holiday from work which usually means being naughty    so far so good, shredded wheat this morning, just had a Boots shapers sweet chilli chicken wrap, shapers crisps and a cuppa!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

was well happy this morning, dh called me Snake Hips! because my black trousers were hanging loose around my hips and bum, instead of my belly hanging over tight trousers!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

discovered something new that i thought would be high points.  birds eye cod fishcakes, 3 points i think i worked it out to for two of them.  good if you fancy a change from fish fingers!  gonna have tonight with mushy peas


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ snake hips - well done Flower I am so proud of you!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Get you, skinny girl!! Love fish cakes!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry Ive been a bit conspicuous by my absence in recent weeks, Ive got a lot on my plate just now so not been on the forum much.

After a lot of deliberation Ive decided to sign up for the Race for Life in Bolton in July.  Unfortunately Im a bit of a nae-mates person and just wondered if anyone else from here was thinking about taking part and maybe would like to meet up and do it together on the day.  I will do it on my own if I have to but would be nice to make some friends and have a chat on the way round.  If anyone is interested can you leave me a message or email me at [email protected]

Also, has anyone else done the Race for Life? Will I look stupid walking the whole course? Theres no way I will be running it, Im planning to walk the whole way round!  Any tips anyone can give me greatly appreciated.

Hope everyone keeping active and the scales are being kind 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Good morning girls, how are you all today?

Well, after a rough few weeks, and a naughty few days in Wales last week Im pleased to report a 2.6lb loss today!  wow, i cant believe I ate what i did when I was away and still came back to a loss!! woohoo...doing the happy dance today!

Hope you all have a good week.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya diet buds

not holding out much hope for weigh in, fully took advantage of my long weekend with dh by drinking a lot, eating pizza hut, welsh rarebit loaded with cheese, pic and mix at the cinema    We did however go to the gym Saturday and yesterday and did gym and swimming but i dont think it will be enough    Instead of doing my usual eating crap after weigh in tomorrow i'm off to the gym instead!  only 8 weeks till our Barbados holiday, what more incentive do i need!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been terrible! Eaten so much rubbish. Not going to weigh in tonight, can't face putting on again. But have started WW again today and I promise to be good. We should be booking our holiday this week so I need to lose at least another stone for that.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I havent taken my Met hardly either as I didnt want to be ill !


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

been awful too girls - had terrible wind (sorry if tmi) and still on the fish finger craving?! (had the birds eye cod fish cakes last night - 3 points for 2 ...but not very big...dh was horrified when I put two on his plate...said the whole packet might JUST been enough to satisfy him!...4 in a pack ! )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the fish cakes!

I know i've put on tonight.  I have been to the gym and really put it in (dh got a 7 day free pass so because we have both been together I've done loads - tummy muscles killing me today) but I still dont think its enough to counter-act all the grub!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not had Met since Friday! Started again this monring.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think I had 2 fri, one sat, none sunday, one monday and two yesterday. gonna feel it today back on 3


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll be ok hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wish me luck that i haven't put too much on !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your very brave going anyway! After my gain last week, I can't face going to have put on again!

Good luck babe.
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was tempted believe me, but i'm missing weigh in the week after next as were going to a concert so I'll end up thinking i can eat more as not being weighed!  We go away in 8 weeks arrrrggghhhh.  my clothes feel more snug but not sure if i'm imagining it    usually you can tell though can't you if you have had a loss


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you'll be fine hun. I might not be able to go next week either, going to some Clinique thing at John Lewis. So might be three weeks for me!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooh clinique! fab!  sounds much more interesting


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah but will mean wine and nice nibbles! There's no hope for me!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh dear!    

we went out for lunch yesterday and i had welsh rarebit.  chunky bread loaded with cheese   can you imagine the calories in that!  good tho    and it was my anniversary after all      dh came to the gym with me and i did more resistence stuff with weights which i dont normally do, like the stomach twist one and legs etc (i normally just do the cardio stuff like bike, x-trainer etc).  my tummy muscles kill today, but i guess that means its working!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've just come home after scoffing a creme egg to find a letter from our WW rep - with a picture of a beached whale and a girl in an itsy bitsy - encouraging people to go back and if they bring the note we won't have to pay for a missed week ....talk about my conscience speaking...i've only missed one week proper though after being away from hols - cant go tomorrow either as got my hospital pre-admission appt up in London....and then its op next week....at this rate I'll get a home visit soon!  

good luck tonight flower!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck B3ndy!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Can i join you? Going back ti slimming world tonight aaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

course you can hun!  Welcome.

good luck for tonight.  I've got WW weigh in and not hopefully at all, had a very naughty weekend. just hoping the Metformin has worked a little magic and stops it being too painful!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

do you find you have lost any whilst being on metformin?
I havn't but then i aint exaclty been good, hence the slimming world lol

Have just been speaking to your twin on another thread me thinks lol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi BB, I'm on Met too and its helped me lose almost a stone (put 3.5lbs back on last week!). I find it works when I'm good, but not when I'm bad! Be careful on SW with all those carbs on Green days, not good with Met!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i put 1lb on, could have been much much worse!  I'll get that off for next week xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done you. I didn't go, and had fish & chips for tea, and a double decker! But feel better today, more positive, and going to Tesco at lunch for fruit & veg.

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower  - could have been the welsh rarebit!!
I went to my weigh in last night at slimming world and i am half a stone lighter than when i stopped going last time, still got 2 and a half stone to go tho. Am gpoing to try and get 2 off for my holiday ion June, fat chance lol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can do it! I want to lose a stone/stone and a half before my hols at the bginning of June. Don't want to be fat this holiday!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done BB! you can do it hun  

i was aiming for 2 stone for my hols (7th may) but i'm a stone away from that with only 7-8 weeks to go   

Kerry - whats a bread roll, about 3?  i've got a brown bap not huge but not small either with boiled egg (1½) and low fat salad cream.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'd say 3points. I've been bad...again! Just had a Tesco H/L Muffin, only 2.5 though so thats not too bad!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats not bad hun, you could have had a full fat one x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah but also had pasta salad, sandwich, walkers crisps, and 3 maryland cookies!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lost a 1lb ladies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantasic Sarah!  WELL DONE!!!  you need a ticker xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Sarah. I'm back on healthy food today, I promise!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

a 1lb flower - that's nothing - you'll have that licked and more by next week

Kerry   ...you'll be back on track hon - everyone needs a day off every now and then.

Sarah - well done honey!! payback for last week eh?

bbmonster - a good start eh?

well I started with best of intentions yesterday - but didn't have time for bk before got train to London - so ended up scoffing milky bar chunky on train then dh gave me packet of crisps at station when met him....didn't have lunch so had apple pastry at station on way home...by time got back was STARVING ....and it was Thurs (normally weigh in night) and we all know what happens on a Thurs - FISHCAKE AND CHIPS NIGHT!!  ....but I was 'sort of good' the rest of day!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm....fish cake and chips!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yummy!

I felt a bit off colour after the gym last night, tummy a bit off (probably because i missed Met at the weekend) so i just had some WW toast.  Went to asda to stock up, got some WW long (ish) rolls with wafer thin chicken for lunch!  Been to the gym sat, mon, weds, thurs and tonight!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your a good girl! I've not been for 12 days! I'm crap!

Out for tea with my girls tonight, so lots of Pinot will be drank!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm got a bottle of pinot in my fridge 

I didnt go for the whole of the 2ww though Kerry so I'm making up for it, plus its helped that dh has had a weeks free pass so with us both going i put more in and dont wanna rush and get home. its his last visit tonight. had a nice jacuzzi and sauna last night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I really want DH to join my gym, but we can't afford it. My mum treated me to my membership as she knew I had to try and lose weight for IVF/TTC, but for him to join would be £600 and we just don't ahve it at the moment. I will try and make more of an effort.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats like us too, mine is just over 500 a year and its due for renewal in June.  dh would like to join but its a lot for two of us plus he has a membership at the golf course and once the nice weather comes will want to spend all his free time there!  

just had my roll and didnt touch the sides!  got a WW yogurt and banana yet x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah my DH will be out playing golf a lot too. 

Can't wait for my JP and cous cous!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So hungry!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what times lunch?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya diet buddies

how we doing?

I've had a really good weekend somehow, managing to keep to my points.  Last night went out and didnt want anything fizzy as my tummy had been off so had 4 halves of guiness, 1½ points each and a packet of quavers!  think I should be ok though.  Only problem is going out shopping with the girls in the office tonight and for a meal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not been too bad.....although DH bought me a Galaxy kingsize yesterday and I scoffed the whole lot! But had been to the gym and did all my housework! Being extra good today though, want to have lost those 3.5lbs when I go to weigh on Weds. Got MOrrison's salad bar salad for lunch, probably full of cals (mayo on pasta etc) but going to the gym again tonight!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good girl, lets hope its a good weigh in for us all this week  

what restaurant do you think is the safest at the Traf Cen Kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dexters is really nice, and they do great salads in there. Or Est Est Est and have something plain. Or the japanese one, cna't remember the name! Just don't go to Ma Potters, I think its the most awful place! HAd two bad meals in there!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun.  i've just heard chinese mentioned   i guess a veg chow mein would be best?  if we got est est est i can have a tomatoe based pasta.  they've mentioned la tasca too, i'll just have a tapas salad and some prawns or something x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good. Chinese is ok, veg chow mein like you said or something in yellow bean sauce, thats low point.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fab, tar hun x

Got a WW roll (2) and WW chicken breast (2 slices for ½) with toms and lettuce for lunch, starving!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmm..salad was lovely, although laden with poits as most of it was pasta!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

last but not least eh?! had an alright weekend - though to be honest i've not really been doing much point watching at the mo - my mind's too much on wed - so I've tried to be good - if anything it's been better coz i've been that busy i haven't had time to eat and with the new met (which has been ok, thank god) I only have to take twice a day so if I've missed lunch it's not been too much of a prob...but no weigh in for me this week - i'll probably be full of gas still by then!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you upped your met now then hun?  

thats good though, only twice a day.  I struggle at weekend because i usually have 2 meal (brekkie and tea) rather than 3 meals like in the week 

think we're off to La Tasca tonight, yikes.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - now up to 1700mg - 2X850mg - which I find much easier - like you I only really ever have two meals at the weekends and was forcing self to find sommit to eat to take the tab - this is much easier.

La Tasca - oooh sounds nice - isn't it Spanish? mmmm- some nice tapas - yummy - they wouldn't be too high in points either


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great stuff B3ndy, hope you continue on them ok 

yeah we usually have tapas, i'll just have something like tomato and feta salad and some prawn thing or something.  I love the patatas bravas though, which are like little roast spuds in a spicy tomato sauce   If i go gym tomorrow tho I can work off anything I have, RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I love tapas! The garlic potatoes are fabulous! ANd the mushrooms, oh got me started now!!

B3ndy...well done on the Met front hun! I keep forgetting to take mine!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

DEFFO!!    ....mmm potatoes - it must be the Irish in me!!!

Kerry - that's another good reason for just having the two to take - as I always have bk and dinner and dont have to worry if i'm not near home at lunchtime


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

mmmmm not sure how Met will handle it tho!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God isn't it awful how much a packet of tabs can control your whole life....I was just thinking about this today - am DYING for a drink and a curry/chinese - but I daren't because of the fear of how the met will react to it......god the first time I get alcohol past my lips i'll be   just on the fumes!  ....better make sure I'm not in company!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52183.new.html#new

New home that way 

x


----------

